# Not the best scales...



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Been using these scales for a week now, super cheap but I dont find them very accurate at all. They do not always settle on the correct weight and need around a gram difference to re-calculate, so I have to push the scales every now and again to allow them to settle on the right weight.

They only work with their claimed 0.1g at the lower weights. With a cup and espresso on them they vary by about 1.5g, if after the weight is read you push the scales down they will settle on a different weight, every time you do it.

Does anyone else have these scales? I know they are the cheapest scales of this type floating around ebay.

I may have to email the seller to see if I can get my money back. Barely worth it at £4 tho.

Anyway, I have just bought the Hario Brew scales, a lot more expensive but hopefully they will last.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've a few sets that look almost identical and each are pretty accurate to within .2 up to about 700g and even after that to about .4.

I paid 7 or so quid each though so may be different


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> Been using these scales for a week now, super cheap but I dont find them very accurate at all. They do not always settle on the correct weight and need around a gram difference to re-calculate, so I have to push the scales every now and again to allow them to settle on the right weight.
> 
> They only work with their claimed 0.1g at the lower weights. With a cup and espresso on them they vary by about 1.5g, if after the weight is read you push the scales down they will settle on a different weight, every time you do it.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna say it....your a cheapskate....£4 . I bloody glad you don't do the purchasing for the nuclear power industry reactor safety division....or did you purchase all of Chernobyls stuff.









4 quid...blimey, I bet you wanted a colour display and voice activation....you go for that refund!









P.S. And I bet that included airmail delivery from China!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive used these for years for measuring salts for brewing and for coffee making. Accuracy is near enough for me - they just dont like coffee (or beer) spilling on them


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

working dog said:


> Ive used these for years for measuring salts for brewing and for coffee making. Accuracy is near enough for me - they just dont like coffee (or beer) spilling on them


What, you can't stand your beer on them....dammit?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 sets of the 1K/0.1g version. I have just tested them against 2 other scales with a "95.3 to 95.6"g weight. They returned to the same weight within a 0.1g reading after subsequent additional dabs on the scales. Their "0.1 claim" doesn't, as far as I can see, pertain to accuracy or precision, just resolution...indeed it seems to take more than 0.1g to get them to register...more like 0.3g, but this is not uncommon for scales with a 0.1g resolution (+/-0.3g accuracy).

Are you saying that with a fixed weight, they vary by +/-1.5g...if so, this doesn't seem typical. They would appear to be faulty if so.

The only thing I don't like about them is the short "auto off". I don't like to use them for pourover brewing for that reason. I use them for weighing 40g plus doses for steeped brews at work, or for filling smaller French presses.

If you want scales accurate to at least 0.1g you normally need to have an extra digit on the resolution (0.01) or spend more for scales & zero them to a test weight.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

MWJB said:


> Are you saying that with a fixed weight, they vary by +/-1.5g...if so, this doesn't seem typical. They would appear to be faulty if so.


That was what I had observed when dialling in the other day...

I just went to test it however, and now they are landing within 0.2g every time. So my main gripe seems to have rectified itself 0_o

Other than that the reading is a little delayed, which can be annoying when pulling a shot, but that is likely to be expected in this price range I guess.



DavecUK said:


> I'm gonna say it....your a cheapskate....£4 . I bloody glad you don't do the purchasing for the nuclear power industry reactor safety division....or did you purchase all of Chernobyls stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got it delivered from the UK, paid 50p more for the privilege!

I just bought the Hario Brew scales Dave, if thats more up your street, but I ummed and arred about it for 2 days, as money is tight at the moment.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

D_Evans said:


> I just bought the Hario Brew scales Dave, if thats more up your street, but I ummed and arred about it for 2 days, as money is tight at the moment.


God no....I bought the same ones as you years ago, paid about £3 for them inc postage...felt I was robbed TBH. However they have proved to be excellent and accurate....well as accurate as the scales at the jewellers. I'm simply gonna faint if the Haribo Brew scales are more than £8.....or develop lactose intolerance!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> God no....I bought the same ones as you years ago, paid about £3 for them inc postage...felt I was robbed TBH. However they have proved to be excellent and accurate....well as accurate as the scales at the jewellers. I'm simply gonna faint if the Haribo Brew scales are more than £8.....or develop lactose intolerance!


I would advise you to keep away from the 'Deals' section.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jeez........nearly £29 including delivery...bloody hell!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-1-Piece-Coffee-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408037763&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+scales


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Jeez........nearly £29 including delivery...bloody hell!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-VST-2000B-1-Piece-Coffee-Scale/dp/B009GPJMOU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408037763&sr=8-1&keywords=hario+scales


You confuse me Dave, you spend god knows how much on machines/grinders and a few £k on the gene, but you wont pay £29 for scales...?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have the Hario V60 brew scale. It's s-l-o-w to respond. Needs five or so grams to register and thereafter there's a 1-2 second delay in arriving at the right weight. Probably perfect t for brew but not perfect for espresso.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Obnic said:


> I have the Hario V60 brew scale. It's s-l-o-w to respond. Needs five or so grams to register and thereafter there's a 1-2 second delay in arriving at the right weight. Probably perfect t for brew but not perfect for espresso.


Hmm, I just read that elsewhere as well, think I may cancel the order if thats the case, not great when you want to measure shot weight.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

On that note, I'm actually after some decent scales that I can brew with, as well as use for shot weight. I'd thought about the Hario ones but changed my mind after using a set a while ago.

Who can suggest some?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You confuse me Dave, you spend god knows how much on machines/grinders and a few £k on the gene, but you wont pay £29 for scales...?


It's because my £3 scales work good...I guess I'm not into the whole accessories thing.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

the ones D_Evans was complaining about originally are not to bad, they will go from 2-3g all the way up too 1kg with around 0.3g accuracy. have a set and unless you want to spend quite a bit its hard to find better. The only issue i have found with then is as they are sort of pocket size the weighing pad is not very big and can limit what you weigh. or you have to make little cradles for things like the PF


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a set exactly like that and they are shonky too.

I'll turn the grinder off at 23g and it slowly increases to around 23.5

I find I have to remove the container and replace it to get a true weight, which can be anywhere between 22.5 to 24g.

I'be been so tempted to get a set of calibrated beam scales and a small array of certificated weights. But I'd look (more) like a dealer of illicit substances then.









Shame, these scales fit perfectly beneath my grinder.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I can highly recommend these scales, nice fast response, the platform is big enough to put my Hario drip decanter or a range server on, or 2 cups for doing a split pour. They also don't seem to power off whilst a weight is on them e.g. whilst making brewed coffee and the auto off is a minute when no weight is on them, quite a few people have bought these now and don't seem to be any disappointments. They have also survived being doused by varying liquids and not stopped working:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I can highly recommend these scales, nice fast response, the platform is big enough to put my Hario drip decanter or a range server on, or 2 cups for doing a split pour. They also don't seem to power off whilst a weight is on them e.g. whilst making brewed coffee and the auto off is a minute when no weight is on them, quite a few people have bought these now and don't seem to be any disappointments. They have also survived being doused by varying liquids and not stopped working:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


I've got a set of these too. Big base, really responsive too


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

By the way the only reason I've ever gone for scales with 2 decimal places is because I've found them quicker to respond compared to 0.1g ones.

Weight wise I tend to round to the nearest 0.5g.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I can highly recommend these scales, nice fast response, the platform is big enough to put my Hario drip decanter or a range server on, or 2 cups for doing a split pour. They also don't seem to power off whilst a weight is on them e.g. whilst making brewed coffee and the auto off is a minute when no weight is on them, quite a few people have bought these now and don't seem to be any disappointments. They have also survived being doused by varying liquids and not stopped working:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


More like my price...when mine eventually break.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Moaning about 2 quid scales not working properly is like buying shoes for 50p then moaning the soles aren't quite glued on perfectly and fall off after a while. They're cheap for a reason.

(I use cheap scales. Soaking them is too much of a risk to buy expensive ones)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Moaning about 2 quid scales not working properly is like buying shoes for 50p then moaning the soles aren't quite glued on perfectly and fall off after a while. They're cheap for a reason.
> 
> (I use cheap scales. Soaking them is too much of a risk to buy expensive ones)


I've completely drowned the £8 ones I linked earlier in the thread a few times with varying liquids both hot and cold and they haven't missed a beat, just wiped them off and kept on going, they also come with 2 plastic trays, one of which acts as a cover, you can place on the platform to stop liquid getting on them whilst making an espresso.


----------

